# Mud and LeRoy are goin campin...Driveler # 154



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

they going camping at a motel


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome title and song!!! Hey wait a minute Theres gonna be more people than just us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Me and mud will not be pitching tents together.. NoNo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

W2H jealous


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

You wanna go camping?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Its going to be fun, i'm going to break out my rocket.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

where keebs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

After this we really need to start trying to plan something for KMF


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

maybe durt, bama, Nic, hdm will all make it this time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

most importantly, durts wife


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where keebs?


workin........... now on kids sign up info........ I still gotta swap out to my new computer, I keep putting it off......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> After this we really need to start trying to plan something for KMF


2nd weekend in March?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After this we really need to start trying to plan something for KMF



Yep, Kim "redneck mcquiver" done contacted me so he can take off work, we need to nail down a date.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> workin........... now on kids sign up info........ I still gotta swap out to my new computer, I keep putting it off......
> 
> 2nd weekend in March?





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, Kim "redneck mcquiver" done contacted me so he can take off work, we need to nail down a date.



Im game for when ever.  Yall 2 needs to talk that out and be discussing it wid errbody.

Mud, maybe next Tuesday or Thursday we can take a trip to keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> workin........... now on kids sign up info........ I still gotta swap out to my new computer, I keep putting it off......
> 
> 2nd weekend in March?



Let me see, be right back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im game for when ever.  Yall 2 needs to talk that out and be discussing it wid errbody.
> 
> Mud, maybe next Tuesday or Thursday we can take a trip to keebs?



sounds good, you drive , i'll drank


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> sounds good, you drive , i'll drank



sounds good..  We wont tell keebs what day.  we will just drop in and surprise her..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

HDM03 dont make it to a get together before aprl we would get bama to banded him


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> workin........... now on kids sign up info........ I still gotta swap out to my new computer, I keep putting it off......
> 
> 2nd weekend in March?



I have to check in with Mrs. V and see what weekend she's off. I'll find out this afternoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

We gonna invite Dirts wife but not dirt.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

speaking of Mrs V.  Tell her I said hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Gage is prolly gonna be walking by then....  Oh goodness


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

She's asleep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm going to invite mrs. homo3, Cause we know Mr homo wont show up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mrs. Hawtnet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I have to check in with Mrs. V and see what weekend she's off. I'll find out this afternoon.



Tell Mz. V I will bring her knife. I know she's been missing it. Oh, and I think I got Keebs Sunglasses too. Wonder where they are.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Iffin we give hdm03- a long enough time to plan he betta make it.  i bet he giggles like durt does


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin we give hdm03- a long enough time to plan he betta make it.  i bet he giggles like durt does



And you don't


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you don't



wouldnt bust a brotha out would ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And you don't



I'm gonna miss our old spot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Im a very serious person


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

The shower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna miss our old spot.



It was a nice place 4 sure


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna miss our old spot.


Meeeeeee too. 


mudracing101 said:


> The shower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

I lol/ giggle at quack.. Hes a funny little fella


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeee too.



We'll be close enuff to Keebs, i'll get a shower with her.
I meant at her house.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

ok, i lied mud just made me LOL


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

keebs gonna log back in with a big grin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey do you know where I can find 1 gallon size pickle jars in this town? Empty ones. My daughter's science teacher is asking for them. He is getting pig organs to display in the classroom.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey do you know where I can find 1 gallon size pickle jars in this town? Empty ones. My daughter's science teacher is asking for them. He is getting pig organs to display in the classroom.



Yuck!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yep, Kim "redneck mcquiver" done contacted me so he can take off work, we need to nail down a date.


March 13-14 & 15......... depending on MizVic


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


hiya galfrwiend!


mudracing101 said:


> sounds good, you drive , i'll drank


what's new?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> sounds good..  We wont tell keebs what day.  we will just drop in and surprise her..


 as long as it's after dark thirty I should be there.......... feeding critters........... might have to make a batch of soup......


mudracing101 said:


> I have to check in with Mrs. V and see what weekend she's off. I'll find out this afternoon.


text her.........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gage is prolly gonna be walking by then....  Oh goodness


he can play with my little man!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Mz. V I will bring her knife. I know she's been missing it. Oh, and I think I got Keebs Sunglasses too. Wonder where they are.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna miss our old spot.


me too, at least this time I won't get lost!


mudracing101 said:


> The shower.


There is a well on the place now!!  You just gotta bring your outdoor shower thingy!


mudracing101 said:


> We'll be close enuff to Keebs, i'll get a shower with her.
> I meant at her house.


 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs gonna log back in with a big grin


yeah, I lol'd at that one!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey do you know where I can find 1 gallon size pickle jars in this town? Empty ones. My daughter's science teacher is asking for them. He is getting pig organs to display in the classroom.


check with your recreation dept....... we're in basketball right now & they sell about a jar a night, I've already taken 2 home, wish you were closer I'd get'em to you!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I lol'd at that one!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Cant text her she's asleep. Worked last night.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> check with your recreation dept....... we're in basketball right now & they sell about a jar a night, I've already taken 2 home, wish you were closer I'd get'em to you!



Cool. Thanks. Hey MrsH22 where's the rec dept??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mud= smart man


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey do you know where I can find 1 gallon size pickle jars in this town? Empty ones. My daughter's science teacher is asking for them. He is getting pig organs to display in the classroom.


I have no idea. 


mudracing101 said:


> Yuck!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Cool. Thanks. Hey MrsH22 where's the rec dept??



You betta go ahead and put your booster seat in the car....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

durt


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh yeah...

I need to brag on my daughter just a little bit this morning. She competed in the school's spelling bee yesterday & even though she didn't win she did come in 5th out of 20+ students. She did win 1st for her home base class though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> I need to brag on my daughter just a little bit this morning. She competed in the school's spelling bee yesterday & even though she didn't win she did come in 5th out of 20+ students. She did win 1st for her home base class though.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yuck!



He already has jars with eyeballs & other creepy stuff. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> You betta go ahead and put your booster seat in the car....



I never take it out silly.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> March 13-14 & 15......... depending on MizVic



I'll be there..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Cool. Thanks. Hey MrsH22 where's the rec dept??



Over there by the armory. I think.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> I need to brag on my daughter just a little bit this morning. She competed in the school's spelling bee yesterday & even though she didn't win she did come in 5th out of 20+ students. She did win 1st for her home base class though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Over there by the armory. I think.



From you're hubby's work, go toward Burger King. Take a right at the CVS and Burger King. Go to next redlight and take a left. It's back in there. You will see all of the fields.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cant text her she's asleep. Worked last night.


she'll wake up & check it though......


Crickett said:


> Cool. Thanks. Hey MrsH22 where's the rec dept??


Barrow County?
175 2nd St.
770-307-3024
that help?


Crickett said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> I need to brag on my daughter just a little bit this morning. She competed in the school's spelling bee yesterday & even though she didn't win she did come in 5th out of 20+ students. She did win 1st for her home base class though.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> March 13-14 & 15........




Gotta work that weekend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Oh yeah...
> 
> I need to brag on my daughter just a little bit this morning. She competed in the school's spelling bee yesterday & even though she didn't win she did come in 5th out of 20+ students. She did win 1st for her home base class though.


  go lil crickett 


Wycliff said:


> Gotta work that weekend



Thats 2 months away.. take off


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> From you're hubby's work, go toward Burger King. Take a right at the CVS and Burger King. Go to next redlight and take a left. It's back in there. You will see all of the fields.


Do they have their own gym?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Do they have their own gym?



Nope. Just a bunch of baseball and soccer fields.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Do they have their own gym?



The Methodist church does.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> go lil crickett
> 
> 
> Thats 2 months away.. take off



Vacations are already set, we have to pick by the first of the year


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Methodist church does.


That's where they play?  We have to use the elementary school's and they are NOT very nice about it....
She might better call & talk to someone first, make sure they have concessions and if they sell pickles.  Maybe some restaurant up there? 


Wycliff said:


> Vacations are already set, we have to pick by the first of the year


 but, but, but, it's on a weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

brb.. FINALLY got in touch with insurance company..  Gonna got get y feel better drugs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> That's where they play?  We have to use the elementary school's and they are NOT very nice about it....
> She might better call & talk to someone first, make sure they have concessions and if they sell pickles.  Maybe some restaurant up there?
> 
> but, but, but, it's on a weekend!!!!!!!!



No they don't play at the church. I don't know where they play. I guess the schools


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> brb.. FINALLY got in touch with insurance company..  Gonna got get y feel better drugs


Good deal!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> No they don't play at the church. I don't know where they play. I guess the schools


yep, phone call in order.........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

OR................

http://www.barrowga.org/departments/parks-recreation-department/


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

where'd ery body go?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

got my W2!!  See ya'll later, gonna go file RATNOW!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Wy?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Sista??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

is this thing on?????


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

I'z hera trying to straighten up the house before I go back to work tomorrow


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> where'd ery body go?



I had to pay some bills. Between Christmas and Scooter's vet bill x2, I'm flat broke.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'z hera trying to straighten up the house before I go back to work tomorrow


well hurry up and come do mine WHILE I am at work, please.........
ain't nuttin smexier than a man doing house cleanin, I swaunee, if I were to find one that did it, I might just come off of self imposed celibacy & marry the dude!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had to pay some bills. Between Christmas and Scooter's vet bill x2, I'm flat broke.


We got a big ol fat raise heah! I got 21 cents!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> got my W2!!  See ya'll later, gonna go file RATNOW!!!!!!



Be careful with the insurance part. They gonna charge you bout 200.00 if it aint done right.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well hurry up and come do mine WHILE I am at work, please.........
> ain't nuttin smexier than a man doing house cleanin, I swaunee, if I were to find one that did it, I might just come off of self imposed celibacy & marry the dude!



Well hello


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Be careful with the insurance part. They gonna charge you bout 200.00 if it aint done right.


Oh crapola......... I thought they couldn't charge me for not having insurance?!?!  I'm getting it next month or the next when ever the city has open enrollment........


Wycliff said:


> Well hello


ain't you sweet.....too bad I don't rob cradles.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Oh crapola......... I thought they couldn't charge me for not having insurance?!?!  I'm getting it next month or the next when ever the city has open enrollment........
> 
> ain't you sweet.....too bad I don't rob cradles.....



That's gonna cost ya. 190.00 to be exact. 
You can thank your president.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

I done gots me 500mg of cefprozil


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

The lady at the pharmacy had some of da purdiest blue eyes.. I had to tell her to go thank her parents and walk away so she wouldnt think I was flirting....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's gonna cost ya. 190.00 to be exact.
> You can thank your president.


still WAY cheaper than what I would have had to pay out for insurance.......  OH & btw he ain't my president, I never ever voted for that........... I better hush......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done gots me 500mg of cefprozil



That oughta take care of the rash. 


Lemme go get homotree and tell him it's safe to come back now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

I wanted come hydrocodone but i guess saying my throat hurts aint enough to justify that


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I done gots me 500mg of cefprozil


I would not be able to take that stuff........ same family as Keflex........ hope it works for you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> The lady at the pharmacy had some of da purdiest blue eyes.. I had to tell her to go thank her parents and walk away so she wouldnt think I was flirting....


 you can still flirt idjit, just don't act on it........ it might have made her day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> mud?






mrs. hornet22 said:


> I had to pay some bills. Between Christmas and Scooter's vet bill x2, I'm flat broke.


Too many hobbys and poor spending habits, i'm just flat broke.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That oughta take care of the rash.
> 
> 
> Lemme go get homotree and tell him it's safe to come back now.


He been layin low for some reason.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I would not be able to take that stuff........ same family as Keflex........ hope it works for you!
> 
> you can still flirt idjit, just don't act on it........ it might have made her day!



Iv been told my whole life Im a natural flirt.  I try not to do it on purpose if im bad enough on accident


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I would not be able to take that stuff........ same family as Keflex........ hope it works for you!
> 
> you can still flirt idjit, just don't act on it........ it might have made her day!



I dont flirt. no no , uh uh nope


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

I wanted to ask if she wanted to go on a boat ride..  Then I realized my jon boat leaks really bad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, keebs... why cant you take it? allergic? not strong enough?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

i hope hdm03 aint dead


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Was his mail order women coming in today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

He might be tired


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

prayers for homo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

homotree


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin++, hdm03+, gobbleinwoods+, Wycliff+

Hes alive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

frankinhomo3


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

HFH=flirt.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iv been told my whole life Im a natural flirt.  I try not to do it on purpose if im bad enough on accident





mudracing101 said:


> I dont flirt. no no , uh uh nope


:no:no: not you, nope, not one bit.........   


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, keebs... why cant you take it? allergic? not strong enough?


yeast infection.............. back before monistat was over the counter, any time doc would give me that stuff I'd say give me a script for monstat, he'd say naahhh, wait until you need it........... I'd have to go back a few days later & say OK, NOW give it to me!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> frankinhomo3


I still like homopedia.......... makes me giggle ery time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got me some gummy vitamins and they are soooooo good it's hard to only eat two.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

that was random.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

HFH = no game


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Was his mail order women coming in today?



Saturday.......I need to get Mizz Hawtnet22 to come clean the house


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Well, looks like I'll be off line for a while......... guess I'm gonna go ahead & change everything over to the new computer....... sigh, I hate doing this......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> that was random.


Speaking of random.......We get to try out our new pots and pans tonight. Have had em 4 days and ate out twice and ate leftovas the other days. 


hdm03 said:


> Saturday.......I need to get Mizz Hawtnet22 to come clean the house



Dream on.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Well, looks like I'll be off line for a while......... guess I'm gonna go ahead & change everything over to the new computer....... sigh, I hate doing this......



I'd do it on a Monday ifn it were me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> HFH = no game



HFH= married


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

married=wife stole my game


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

and my man card


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HFH= married



sucks the life out of you doesn't it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

and other things


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

what other things?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sucks the life out of you doesn't it



 didnt have one to begin with


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what other things?



same stuff you had surgically removed in Alabama...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

scrappy is here.  I sure hope he shares a funny story with us


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

scrapy left and didnt make me LOL.  im sad now


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd do it on a Monday ifn it were me.


changed my mind, I'll have to try & get it in the morning.......... co-worker leaves at lunch every day except Wed's since she runs the concession stand every night.......... hard to do the other stuff AND this stuff by myself........... never fails, phone won't ring in the mornings, but BAM, she leaves & everybody calls or comes in for something...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> scrapy left and didnt make me LOL.  im sad now


homopedia


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Saturday.......I need to get Mizz Hawtnet22 to come clean the house


Sat. be sure to send pics


Keebs said:


> Well, looks like I'll be off line for a while......... guess I'm gonna go ahead & change everything over to the new computer....... sigh, I hate doing this......


bye, make it quick



havin_fun_huntin said:


> same stuff you had surgically removed in Alabama...



Wait , what!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> changed my mind, I'll have to try & get it in the morning.......... co-worker leaves at lunch every day except Wed's since she runs the concession stand every night.......... hard to do the other stuff AND this stuff by myself........... never fails, phone won't ring in the mornings, but BAM, she leaves & everybody calls or comes in for something...



better idea


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> . be sure to send pics
> bye, make it quick
> 
> 
> Wait , what!?



WHOA!!!!!!

um..  ill tell you later mud...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WHOA!!!!!!
> 
> um..  ill tell you later mud...



What???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta run errands, y'all need me.. call.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mud gonna take his check to the bank.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

bet they aint got enough money to cash it


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bet they aint got enough money to cash it



Mud = Loaded


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?





mudracing101 said:


> better idea





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mud = Loaded


that's one way of putting it........


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Over there by the armory. I think.



Where's the armory? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> From you're hubby's work, go toward Burger King. Take a right at the CVS and Burger King. Go to next redlight and take a left. It's back in there. You will see all of the fields.



Oh...that's where. 



Keebs said:


> she'll wake up & check it though......
> 
> Barrow County?
> 175 2nd St.
> ...



Thanks! 



Keebs said:


> That's where they play?  We have to use the elementary school's and they are NOT very nice about it....
> She might better call & talk to someone first, make sure they have concessions and if they sell pickles.  Maybe some restaurant up there?
> 
> but, but, but, it's on a weekend!!!!!!!!



I'm gonna try the BBQ place.....I think they have pickles....



Keebs said:


> where'd ery body go?



Had to go scrub my bathroom floors. I hate tile floors.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I'm gonna try the BBQ place.....I think they have pickles....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'd do it on a Monday ifn it were me.


Heyyyy wait a minute, I'm off Monday!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok what kinda BBQ joint don't have pickles??? Lady thought I was crazy for asking if they have pickles  She didn't give me a chance to explain why I was asking.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok what kinda BBQ joint don't have pickles??? Lady thought I was crazy for asking if they have pickles  She didn't give me a chance to explain why I was asking.



shoulda asked iffin dey had pickled pigs foots


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Heyyyy wait a minute, I'm off Monday!!!


a is the key word in my sentence. 


Crickett said:


> Ok what kinda BBQ joint don't have pickles??? Lady thought I was crazy for asking if they have pickles  She didn't give me a chance to explain why I was asking.


Winder.....................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Ok what kinda BBQ joint don't have pickles??? Lady thought I was crazy for asking if they have pickles  She didn't give me a chance to explain why I was asking.


They probably only use the cut up kind......... you need to find someone that sells the whole ones........... how about the Highschool athletic bunch, whoever operates the football concession stand?
down here the band parents operate it, don't know about other places.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

I am going also W2H. I will keep any eye on hfh and Mud in paticular.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> They probably only use the cut up kind......... you need to find someone that sells the whole ones........... how about the Highschool athletic bunch, whoever operates the football concession stand?
> down here the band parents operate it, don't know about other places.



You would think the Science teacher would have some connections for finding that kinda stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am going also W2H. I will keep any eye on hfh and Mud in paticular.



Keep an eye on that mud kid.. he dont act right..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am going also W2H. I will keep any eye on hfh and Mud in paticular.


You gettin to come south?!?


Crickett said:


> You would think the Science teacher would have some connections for finding that kinda stuff.


I know........ plus, just how many does he need?!?!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keep an eye on that mud kid.. he dont act right..


pot meet kettle


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Where's the armory?



cricket don't get out of her cage much....................


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> You gettin to come south?!?
> 
> Well far as Stewart County. That is still up north though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am going also W2H. I will keep any eye on hfh and Mud in paticular.



 for Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for Bo$$.



I have already told them that there will be absolutely no drinking and that everybody has to be in thier tent or trucks or wherever they are sleeping by 9 Oclock.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hdmo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mcdonalds


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

nasty


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have already told them that there will be absolutely no drinking and that everybody has to be in thier tent or trucks or wherever they are sleeping by 9 Oclock.



I aint never went to sleep in my truck but woke up in it a few times.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> that's one way of putting it........





Keebs said:


> Heyyyy wait a minute, I'm off Monday!!!


Off monday... 



KyDawg said:


> I am going also W2H. I will keep any eye on hfh and Mud in paticular.


You coming too?? We cant get banded on a field trip can we???


rydert said:


> cricket don't get out of her cage much....................





Psst:what is an armery?


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know........ plus, just how many does he need?!?!



 He asked for some rubbing alcohol too. 



rydert said:


> cricket don't get out of her cage much....................


Only at night & that's when I have to deal with stupid people.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Psst:what is an armery?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have already told them that there will be absolutely no drinking and that everybody has to be in thier tent or trucks or wherever they are sleeping by 9 Oclock.



No drankin????!!!!!! 
HEY NUT... Aint gonna make it.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > You gettin to come south?!?
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

If I catch them drinking I will turn them in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

can we get banded from teh forum at a socail gathering?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have already told them that there will be absolutely no drinking and that everybody has to be in thier tent or trucks or wherever they are sleeping by 9 Oclock.





 for Bo$$'s safety.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

kydawg said:


> if i catch them drinking i will turn them in.



turn them into what?.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9240351&postcount=583


keebs got losted


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> turn them into what?.............



The authorities.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The authorities.



snitches get stitches.....or so I'm told...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Psst:what is an armery?



You mean armory
ummmmmmmmm. You know like NATIONAL GUARD ARMORY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9240351&postcount=583
> 
> 
> keebs got losted


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs is gonna try and flop it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22+


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Erybody being useless.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sept me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

driblers aint useless.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

We'z da workin folk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

We keep this thang going.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

We'z hard workers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

We'z also leaders.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

We got it going ON!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Erybody wants to be a dribler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bo$$ lost his head in the clouds.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Bo$$ must really be tall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just realized I GOT QUANG!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Go me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

what the.......


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2015)

Erebody done dribled on out of here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z hardly work.



I pixed it


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I would think that stuff would go in formaldehyde?



 I thought so too. Maybe he wants the rubbing alcohol for something else.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We'z also leaders.


Yeah, leaders



mrs. hornet22 said:


>






Crickett said:


> I thought so too. Maybe he wants the rubbing alcohol for something else.



For dranking?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Crickett said:


> I thought so too. Maybe he wants the rubbing alcohol for something else.


 new one on me......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> new one on me......



You better be careful around them billy Characters.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You better be careful around them billy Characters.


I know.......... that's why I don't go in there too much, they cray cray up in thera!

Forgot coworker is off until next Wed., computer will NOT get swapped out until then!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

can quitting time get here soon enough to keep me out of HR?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can quitting time get here soon enough to keep me out of HR?



Home room?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can quitting time get here soon enough to keep me out of HR?


if'n you were on FB, I could show you a little number to hum to so you wouldn't get in trouble.......... it isn't forum friendly so I can't share it with you here........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

I had to beat a dummy's chest and then blow him this morning.  Glad that's over with.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Quack was hanging out with Nancy this morning???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Home room?



deHuman Resources


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> deHuman Resources



oh; got it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can quitting time get here soon enough to keep me out of HR?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I had to beat a dummy's chest and then blow him this morning.  Glad that's over with.



 for the dummy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had to beat a dummy's chest and then blow him this morning.  Glad that's over with.





hdm03 said:


> Quack was hanging out with Nancy this morning???



I'm sure he appreciated it, all except the beating his chest.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Yall I forgot.. quack  tried to kiss me today.  I told him no so he started hitting me in the chest... hes violent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

The beatin part was okay, just ain't too crazy 'bout the blowin part.  Ya hafta blow purty hard to make the dummy's chest puff out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 15, 2015)

Im going too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The beatin part was okay, just ain't too crazy 'bout the blowin part.  Ya hafta blow purty hard to make the dummy's chest puff out.



moke anothern.


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

oh my.......that made me blush.......


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The beatin part was okay, just ain't too crazy 'bout the blowin part.  Ya hafta blow purty hard to make the dummy's chest puff out.



You got to open their mouf first ijit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Louie resend me yo addy, I gotz a lil sumpin fer ya..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> moke anothern.





Ain't that the troof, I hacked a lugey on him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't that the troof, I hacked a lugey on him.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm glad this day is ova! It's been raining all day and it's cold.
Ready to git to my warm home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

im cold...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im cold...



Quack said he could tell.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im cold...





Send me yo addy idjit . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Quack said he could tell.....



Hfh better leave quack alone or he won't have the energy to go pitch a tent with Mud.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im cold...





hdm03 said:


> Quack said he could tell.....





Workin2Hunt said:


> Hfh better leave quack alone or he won't have the energy to go pitch a tent with Mud.





HFH looks like a grub worm wearin a turtleneck . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Derthole, getting up that quail huntin trip at the plantation before long, you in ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send me yo addy idjit . .



  kinda up front arent ya big boy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HFH looks like a grub worm wearin a turtleneck . .





I think HFH is ignorin us.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

turtleneck....... Can't breath!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sup driblers


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

LoLing very hard.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

I would like to pew pew some quail.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


>





Workin2Hunt said:


> I think HFH is ignorin us.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

I will not be pew pewing any hogs....   Maybe someone else can, right Mud?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I would like to pew pew some quail.





How many birds ya'll wanna put out ??  Personally I don't care nuttin 'bout it, but I'll follow ya'll around and drank..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many birds ya'll wanna put out ??  Personally I don't care nuttin 'bout it, but I'll follow ya'll around and drank..



Depends how many big spendas we got goin.    I can provide some dog power and probly 25 birds worth of money.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many birds ya'll wanna put out ??  Personally I don't care nuttin 'bout it, but I'll follow ya'll around and drank..



You knoowwww I'd rather drank than shoot birds.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will not be pew pewing any hogs....   Maybe someone else can, right Mud?





'Celebrated New Years at the plantation, 'bout ran over a big Oreo lookin hog on a ATV.




Nitram4891 said:


> Depends how many big spendas we got goin.    I can provide some dog power and probly 25 birds worth of money.




How many dogz you got Martin ??


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Derthole, getting up that quail huntin trip at the plantation before long, you in ??



I'm in...........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can quitting time get here soon enough to keep me out of HR?


did that help?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> You knoowwww I'd rather drank than shoot birds.





  I know . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm in...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

quack... you checked your phone?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

I got 2.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack... you checked your phone?




Yeah, I can see 'bout half of it, way can't you just PM it to me like white folkz ??






Nitram4891 said:


> I got 2.



10-4, lemme line up some dates.  I'll PM you my #, holla when you get a minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Wrong song for this thread title, I think this'un would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

So much for piggy huntin this weekend...comin down with somethin on top of an infected toof!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Martin, why you not gonna make it piggy popping?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff, hope your feeling better


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm heading to MS tomorrow to go duck blasting till Monday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, hope your feeling better



Unfortunately it just started and I've got to travel again Sunday afternoon. I just dropped off a prescription for antibiotics for my tooth, maybe it will help with this other junk that's coming on all of a sudden.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

recon i aint gonna meet frenchy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for piggy huntin this weekend...comin down with somethin on top of an infected toof!


dang!


Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately it just started and I've got to travel again Sunday afternoon. I just dropped off a prescription for antibiotics for my tooth, maybe it will help with this other junk that's coming on all of a sudden.


It may help, get some thera flu if you can, some folks have said it helped them....... luckily I had some breathing treatment meds and if I hada started off doing that and kept with it, I think I would have re-couped quicker.............. I sure hope you do!
OH, check your calendar.......... March 13, 14 & 15???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> recon i aint gonna meet frenchy


you goin too, to, two, for real?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 15, 2015)

Next time HFH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for piggy huntin this weekend...comin down with somethin on top of an infected toof!





Jeff C. said:


> Unfortunately it just started and I've got to travel again Sunday afternoon. I just dropped off a prescription for antibiotics for my tooth, maybe it will help with this other junk that's coming on all of a sudden.





Chiefbro call yo Doc and get a Zpack, and a 7 day Steroid pack for the back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> dang!
> 
> It may help, get some thera flu if you can, some folks have said it helped them....... luckily I had some breathing treatment meds and if I hada started off doing that and kept with it, I think I would have re-couped quicker.............. I sure hope you do!
> OH, check your calendar.......... March 13, 14 & 15???



10-4, I don't ever take that over the counter stuff. I just prefer my immune system to fight it off. I will take antibiotics for a bacterial infection though. Viral, let it run it's course and allow immune system do it's job.

I'm off those days as of right now!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


> I will not be pew pewing any hogs....   Maybe someone else can, right Mud?


 good one


Hooked On Quack said:


> How many birds ya'll wanna put out ??  Personally I don't care nuttin 'bout it, but I'll follow ya'll around and drank..


I like ta drank, just sayin



Nitram4891 said:


> I'm heading to MS tomorrow to go duck blasting till Monday.


dont blame ya


Keebs said:


> dang!
> 
> It may help, get some thera flu if you can, some folks have said it helped them....... luckily I had some breathing treatment meds and if I hada started off doing that and kept with it, I think I would have re-couped quicker.............. I sure hope you do!
> OH, check your calendar.......... March 13, 14 & 15???


I still got to get Mrs. V's work dates.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

What!! A Multi quote king


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Wait til hdmo30 sees this... No lie, Louie's addy is on Park Ave . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro call yo Doc and get a Zpack, and a 7 day Steroid pack for the back.



Good idea, other than he'll want me to come in for a visit to get it. 

MizT has got one of those 7 day packs right now for a bad muscle pull in her back.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til hdmo30 sees this... No lie, Louie's addy is on Park Ave . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro call yo Doc and get a Zpack, and a 7 day Steroid pack for the back.



Forget that......get the shot in the bottocks!  Works a lot mo faster!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til hdmo30 sees this... No lie, Louie's addy is on Park Ave . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

What did I miss?


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

it sucks being sick............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Leroy, what did you want to ask me earlier today??


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til hdmo30 sees this... No lie, Louie's addy is on Park Ave . . .



I knew he spent a lot of time there; just didn't know he got his mail there


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, what did you want to ask me earlier today??



oh goodness......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



quack said he blew a dummy. Homo3 asked if Nancy liked it, Homo3 was jealous.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

I wish I had a 6month supply of roids ....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> What did I miss?



And Mud is going to pretend to be the dummy this weekend


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I still got to get Mrs. V's work dates.



I got them.......PM sent


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I wish I had a 6month supply of roids ....



him roids?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> him roids?



odd thing to wish fer.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

this thread has became a pain in the tail


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> odd thing to wish fer.......



that;s what I thought..........each to his own....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I don't ever take that over the counter stuff. I just prefer my immune system to fight it off. I will take antibiotics for a bacterial infection though. Viral, let it run it's course and allow immune system do it's job.
> 
> I'm off those days as of right now!





mudracing101 said:


> good one
> I like ta drank, just sayin
> 
> 
> ...


she ain't awake YET?!??!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Wait til hdmo30 sees this... No lie, Louie's addy is on Park Ave . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> And Mud is going to pretend to be the dummy this weekend



So mud will be pitchin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

i think so; Nancy can tell us fo sho


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So mud will be pitchin



they going to play ball?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm in...........


Me too! 


Jeff C. said:


> So much for piggy huntin this weekend...comin down with somethin on top of an infected toof!



Few weeks ago I had a toof ache. Went to dentist was told it was a sinus infection. Got some medicine and toof ache betta. 

homotree is right, a shot in the buttocks is fastest way to get well.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

a weekend of playing baseball and camping.......so odd to me; but i hope they have fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Break the rocket out.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homotree is right, a shot in the buttocks is fastest way to get well.



just wanted to move this to the next page.....i don't see that very often


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homotree is right, a shot in the buttocks is fastest way to get well.



wonder how he knew that?..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Leroy just called me with a crazy question, he does want to see me nekkid


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Break the rocket out.



HFH = tingly all ova


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> just wanted to move this to the next page.....i don't see that very often




yep. some folks don't read back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Good idea, other than he'll want me to come in for a visit to get it.
> 
> MizT has got one of those 7 day packs right now for a bad muscle pull in her back.




Doodbro, it worked a miracle on my back.  Pay the little bit of copayment and getcha some relief.  Either that, or start drankin heavily . .





hdm03 said:


> I knew he spent a lot of time there; just didn't know he got his mail there





I LOLed when he sent me his addy.  He be gettin da snail mail..


----------



## rydert (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy just called me with a crazy question, he does want to see me nekkid





mudracing101 said:


> Break the rocket out.



what tha?...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Mud=flattered.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> what tha?...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud=flattered.



I would expect as much from the womenz but not him


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

rydert said:


> what tha?...........



i hope they bring enough antibiotic creams and what not with them this weekend.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I would expect as much from the womenz but not him



HFH is one of the girls.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

i make womens say WOW, im not a WOW


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

cause im so handsome...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Mud ain't going to the GC tomorrow?????  I need to go buy some stock!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Their profit margin will go through the roof!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Wha



Thanks for fixing my typo


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks for fixing my typo



No problem, figured I ought to remove that one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> No problem, figured I ought to take that one down.



sissy


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Their profit margin will go through the roof!



prob. will eat there before i leave


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 15, 2015)

Bout time to git....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

gettin close.....ready fo a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

thirsty


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

This thread has turned into brokeback mountain


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 15, 2015)

five o clock , later ya'll


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> five o clock , later ya'll



Dang; it's 15 till here in L-ville......I need to move to Tifton


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> did that help?



who you calling old?

Almost whistle quitting time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> This thread has turned into brokeback mountain


you said it......... 


mudracing101 said:


> five o clock , later ya'll


Don't forget my hawg!!!!! pretty please AND TALK TO VIC!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> who you calling old?
> 
> Almost whistle quitting time.


no one.........

Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

"Shot in da buttocks," well you can always count Louie in..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Don't forget my hawg!!!!! pretty please AND TALK TO VIC!!!!



and don't forget my hat for Chris


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

and don't forget your catchers mit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

yall is mean to me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall is mean to me





We lub ya Louie . .  just for you..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 15, 2015)

quack called me fat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 15, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack called me fat



did it hurt your feelings?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

I guess erybody done left


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I'll  alone then


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorry, scanning all of Quacks posts while i wait on my grouper throats and catfish fillets to thaw out. Fried fish, French fries, sliced tomato, and some pickled okra to fill out the plate.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, scanning all of Quacks posts while i wait on my grouper throats and catfish fillets to thaw out. Fried fish, French fries, sliced tomato, and some pickled okra to fill out the plate.



 You have a full time job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, scanning all of Quacks posts while i wait on my grouper throats and catfish fillets to thaw out. Fried fish, French fries, sliced tomato, and some pickled okra to fill out the plate.



He called me instead Juss teasin Quack, I love your voice bout as much as I love Jeff C.'s 
Maaaaaannnnnnddddyyyyy. It's Miiiiilllllll


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Marinated venison back stapes here. Been swimming in pineapple juice, soy and garlic. H22 gonna stir fry em wiff some veggies. Wiff out new Calphalon pans.Can't wait!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He called me instead Juss teasin Quack, I love your voice bout as much as I love Jeff C.'s
> Maaaaaannnnnnddddyyyyy. It's Miiiiilllllll


I know what you mean. He usually answers my call a little differently. 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Marinated venison back stapes here. Been swimming in pineapple juice, soy and garlic. H22 gonna stir fry em wiff some veggies. Wiff out new Calphalon pans.Can't wait!



Stir frying backstrap? 
What a sad end to the finest part of a deer.  <light spanking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I know what you mean. He usually answers my call a little differently.
> 
> 
> Stir frying backstrap?
> What a sad end to the finest part of a deer.  <light spanking



Forgive me. He fixed jerky backstrap for the futuregrandbabymama, he said this was just chunks, chunks of deer meat. I guess I don't rate anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Forgive me. He fixed jerky backstrap for the futuregrandbabymama, he said this was just chunks, chunks of deer meat. I guess I don't rate anymore.



backstrap jerky?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

What is chunks of deer meat? He said chunks of deer meat. Should I be afraid? Erybody said is is gonna spoil "HER" more than me now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Uhhhhhggg....just took 2000mg of Amoxicillin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> backstrap jerky?



He spoils her ROTTIN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is chunks of deer meat? He said chunks of deer meat. Should I be afraid? Erybody said is is gonna spoil "HER" more than me now.



Probably chunks of roasts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhggg....just took 2000mg of Amoxicillin.



 for your stomach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What is chunks of deer meat? He said chunks of deer meat. Should I be afraid? Erybody said is is gonna spoil "HER" more than me now.



I cut the deer hindquarter up into 5 different roasts following the muscle groups to take it apart. 3 are perfect shape for making jerky, poppers, stir fry, whatever. The other two tend to have a little more tendon and gristle, so they are good for recipes that call for bite sized pieces.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhhggg....just took 2000mg of Amoxicillin.



Wow that sounds like a lot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably chunks of roasts.



He said it was stuff not big enough to put up. 
I'll eat it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I cut the deer hindquarter up into 5 different roasts following the muscle groups to take it apart. 3 are perfect shape for making jerky, poppers, stir fry, whatever. The other two tend to have a little more tendon and gristle, so they are good for recipes that call for bite sized pieces.



H22 said yep.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for your stomach.




Yeah.....MizT has told me they bother her stomach somewhat. I've only slightly detected it once before.




Wycliff said:


> Wow that sounds like a lot



Sounds like it, but that's how he prescribed it for the 1st dosage. Bacterial infection doesn't like a heavy bombardment of antibiotics.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 15, 2015)

Chief better stay close to throne.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah.....MizT has told me they bother her stomach somewhat. I've only slightly detected it once before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be a bad infection for that much at once


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Chief better stay close to throne.



Yall gettin me worried now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Quack.....how was the Keys?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, scanning all of Quacks posts while i wait on my grouper throats and catfish fillets to thaw out. Fried fish, French fries, sliced tomato, and some pickled okra to fill out the plate.




Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He called me instead Juss teasin Quack, I love your voice bout as much as I love Jeff C.'s
> Maaaaaannnnnnddddyyyyy. It's Miiiiilllllll





Love you too gal friend!!!  Showed Dawn ya'lls '81 pic she said the same as I did...  FINE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 15, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I cut the deer hindquarter up into 5 different roasts following the muscle groups to take it apart. 3 are perfect shape for making jerky, poppers, stir fry, whatever. The other two tend to have a little more tendon and gristle, so they are good for recipes that call for bite sized pieces.





Pookie='s Perfectionast  . . .  I gotcha a deer if'n  you want it ???




Jeff C. said:


> Quack.....how was the Keys?





Went from 7 degrees in Penn, to 80 degrees in KW, it sucked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie='s Perfectionast  . . .  I gotcha a deer if'n  you want it ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You had to go to Penn?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie='s Perfectionast  . . .  I gotcha a deer if'n  you want it ???





I want one iffn you got another, if not I'll be qbeam huntin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You had to go to Penn?



Dear lord; please don't tell me he went up there to "horse around" in the showers


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Dear lord; please don't tell me he went up there to "horse around" in the showers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

ooops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>



Whaaaa???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna make fun of the fat buoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would LOVE to have an explication.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Whaaaa???



idjit


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall gettin me worried now!



They gave me a big milligram antibiotic when they thought it was a sinuous infection.. I was hard to take.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gave me a big milligram antibiotic when they thought it was a sinuous infection.. I was hard to take.



These are 500 mg, just prescribed 4 on the 1st dosage, then 1 every 8 hrs after that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Shuga Plummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They gave me a big milligram antibiotic when they thought it was a sinuous infection.. I was hard to take.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Dang it!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta laugh at yourself.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lawd I love me some me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Shuga might say somethin.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

brookie is showing some interest....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

How many more days off Wy?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Last one


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

Bama is back


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

I reckon she didn't want to speak to us.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

lol-ing all over the place


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

crap.....now even mo stuff to clean up before the wifey gets home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap.....now even mo stuff to clean up before the wifey gets home




Wasamatta lil feller?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 15, 2015)

wife gonna whup him


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

she's been gone fo over two weeks.......glad she's coming home; I need some discipline back in my life


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 15, 2015)

probably a good spakin' too; I've been a bad boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 15, 2015)

Nite Wy, I'm going to call it also!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Shuga Plummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!







Jeff C. said:


> Shuga might say somethin.....



 Took a quick peek, then had to go get kids into bed. I'll try to step in again tomorrow. At home with pneumonia this week


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 15, 2015)

Live from work!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Morning everyone...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!!!!



Believe you might be the only one on night watch.  Wy and Q will be joining you soon enough though.  Sure is tough waiting on the white screen which seems to be getting later going away lately.  Well there is some coffee left if you want to partake


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Believe you might be the only one on night watch.  Wy and Q will be joining you soon enough though.  Sure is tough waiting on the white screen which seems to be getting later going away lately.  Well there is some coffee left if you want to partake



Coffee is much appreciated this morning G! I'm staying up today and getting the truck packed for a duck hunting trip.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2015)

Hope your trip turns out better than the last one Quack tried to take.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy FRIDAY to you Gobblin and Blood.

Coffee sounds goods to me right about now.  Weatherman said to be on the lookout for some little round bright colored thing up in the sky today possibly by noontime.  I am not sure what he might be talking about though since it has been quite some time since I last saw such a sight !!!!


Blood, should I warn all of the ducks that you will be looking for  them this weekend???  Good luck to you and don't forget to take plenty of ammunition.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope your trip turns out better than the last one Quack tried to take.



checked it out last weekend and we have more ducks than I have seen in a long time! the boys excited about as this is his first trip to the duck pond!

good jod EE kang!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy FRIDAY to you Gobblin and Blood.
> 
> Coffee sounds goods to me right about now.  Weatherman said to be on the lookout for some little round bright colored thing up in the sky today possibly by noontime.  I am not sure what he might be talking about though since it has been quite some time since I last saw such a sight !!!!
> 
> ...



nope they are safe! I think my barrel is bent !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 16, 2015)

Hope your boys whack them ducks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

High guys!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hope your boys whack them ducks



We will be shooting for sure!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Mernin Mrs Mandy!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

FRIDAY!!!! 3 day weekend AND a short road trip!
Mornin my frwiends!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!! 3 day weekend AND a short road trip!
> Mornin my frwiends!



Road trip


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Road trip


to granma's......... still ain't done Christmas with the families....... just now really feeling like "socializing".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Them roads sure were slick this mornin. For the life of me I can't figure out why ya'll like cold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> to granma's......... still ain't done Christmas with the families....... just now really feeling like "socializing".


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Them roads sure were slick this mornin. For the life of me I can't figure out why ya'll like cold.



i'm with ya.....cold sucks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hey its just me and the ladies


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello ladies


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Mornin youngins.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey Wycliff

Howdy Jeff, how ya feelin?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Mrs Mandy!



Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Took a quick peek, then had to go get kids into bed. I'll try to step in again tomorrow. At home with pneumonia this week





NEWMONYA?????   

Get well soon galfriend!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good morning





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning friends! I sure hope you all have a great Friday and a great weekend too! 
Wycliff .... It sure has been a lonely walk on nights since you have been on vacation!!! I hope you have enjoyed it but honestly I will be glad to see you back!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hello ladies





blood on the ground said:


> Morning friends! I sure hope you all have a great Friday and a great weekend too!
> Wycliff .... It sure has been a lonely walk on nights since you have been on vacation!!! I hope you have enjoyed it but honestly I will be glad to see you back!!!


Aaaaawwww another bromance on the night crew!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Wycliff
> 
> Howdy Jeff, how ya feelin?



Moanin bOOM bOOM, actually feelin a tad better except for the toof. Don't want to speak too soon though....shhhhhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning friends! I sure hope you all have a great Friday and a great weekend too!
> Wycliff .... It sure has been a lonely walk on nights since you have been on vacation!!! I hope you have enjoyed it but honestly I will be glad to see you back!!!












Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww another bromance on the night crew!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww another bromance on the night crew!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> Moanin bOOM bOOM, actually feelin a tad better except for the toof. Don't want to speak too soon though....shhhhhhh



Toof aches are the worst.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C.=KANG!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Toof aches are the worst.



Yeah they are.  cause they are almost always accompanied with an ear ache...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Toof aches are the worst.



Toof aches and ear aches, either one will put you horizontal when they get bad enough.

Mronin schweety!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Just ticks me off that I'm missin out on the porkapalooza gatherin wit da Billy boyz!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> *Toof aches are the worst.*


ain't that the TRUFF!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

H22 aint neva had a toof ache. Or a cavity for that matter. He just don't know what he's missin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just ticks me off that I'm missin out on the porkapalooza gatherin wit da Billy boyz!



Juss tell em you were there. They won't remember if you were or weren't.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Juss tell em you were there. They won't remember if you were or weren't.



 
Im going.. ill remember


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im going.. ill remember



Oh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

sowwy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

its ok, ill cover fur ya jeff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff, is it a wisdm tooth that bothering you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Mud done left for the pig killin trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ain't that the TRUFF!



 Heyyyyy 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> its ok, ill cover fur ya jeff



bOOM bOOM gonna fill in fur me....be a leader!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud done left for the pig killin trip


Last ti talked to him he mentioned pulling out around 2...  but, it is mud so...


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> bOOM bOOM gonna fill in fur me....be a leader!




i hope your expectations arent too high


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Mud also said he was going to make a stop at GC before leaving


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff, is it a wisdm tooth that bothering you?



Naw....just a molar all da way in da back/bottom. Gotta make an appt with periodontist, infection is actually in the gum, want to see if we can save the toof rather just extract it. Gotta get rid of infection 1st though.....hence antibiotics.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

that's a 2 - 3 hour feeding for him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Last ti talked to him he mentioned pulling out around 2...  but, it is mud so...
> 
> 
> 
> i hope your expectations arent too high



Leadin that pack will be like herdin cats!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im going.. ill remember


well, since you're going, will YOU get me a piggy or at least remind Mud he's supposed to get me one? Pwease........
OH and a couple of dem nutnut hats too!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud done left for the pig killin trip


he's packing....... sorting.......... repacking........


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> bOOM bOOM gonna fill in fur me....be a leader!


hey you......... hate you're not feeling too good and REALLY hate you aren't gonna be at the pig slaughter so you could keep'em straight!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....just a molar all da way in da back/bottom. Gotta make an appt with periodontist, infection is actually in the gum, want to see if we can save the toof rather just extract it. Gotta get rid of infection 1st though.....hence antibiotics.


If it's the bottom toof, then it's not sinus related. Mine was the top toof.  for your toof. 


Keebs said:


> well, since you're going, will YOU get me a piggy or at least remind Mud he's supposed to get me one? Pwease........
> OH and a couple of dem nutnut hats too!
> 
> he's packing....... sorting.......... repacking........
> ...



Back off the hats Sista H22 been wanting one since last KMF when nut nut was SUPPOSE to come. 






juss kiddin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud also said he was going to make a stop at GC before leaving


I bet he gets them 6 free rolls


Jeff C. said:


> Naw....just a molar all da way in da back/bottom. Gotta make an appt with periodontist, infection is actually in the gum, want to see if we can save the toof rather just extract it. Gotta get rid of infection 1st though.....hence antibiotics.


Both of my bottom wisdom teeth came in sideways.  EVERY once in a while they will get impacted and i havnt found a pain med YET that helps. iv tried hydrocodone, oxycodone, vicatin  NOTHING.  Only antibiotics getting rid of the infection helps.  2ns worse pain ever...   


hdm03 said:


> that's a 2 - 3 hour feeding for him


They are gonna be deep in the red today


Jeff C. said:


> Leadin that pack will be like herdin cats!



 true dat


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Back off the hats Sista H22 been wanting one since last KMF when nut nut was SUPPOSE to come.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but, but, but, I was askin for him again, I figured if he got a couple extra I'd be sure mr. hawtnet got his!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> well, since you're going, will YOU get me a piggy or at least remind Mud he's supposed to get me one? Pwease........
> OH and a couple of dem nutnut hats too!
> 
> he's packing....... sorting.......... repacking........
> ...



My travel schedule hasn't been very extra curricular activity friendly as of late either. I shouldn't complain though, I think it's going to slow down significantly here soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, I was askin for him again, I figured if he got a couple extra I'd be sure mr. hawtnet got his!





Like he aint got twenty eleven thousand of them already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

2 in a row!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C.=KANG AGANG


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 2 in a row!



It's a good feelin aint it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.=KANG AGANG



No Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a good feelin aint it.



Sho iz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

hom03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> but, but, but, I was askin for him again, I figured if he got a couple extra I'd be sure mr. hawtnet got his!



Iffin I can find one.. I got 2 at the house...  Ill try to grab one next time im there and get it to you iffin nut dont brang non


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin I can find one.. I got 2 at the house...  Ill try to grab one next time im there and get it to you iffin nut dont brang non



Thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Gummy vitamins x 2 =


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

That was random.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks.



Tell Chris ill have to charge him double what i paid for em


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tell Chris ill have to charge him double what i paid for em



money is no object.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> money is no object.



Iffin i find em, next time yall head south yall gotta go FURTHER south to get it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, I can tell I have a girl in the family now. My phone is blown up with text.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Iffin i find em, next time yall head south yall gotta go FURTHER south to get it



We headed that way next weekend, but aint going no further than Pineview. 


There goes my phone again x2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow, I can tell I have a girl in the family now. My phone is blown up with text.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Nancy


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My travel schedule hasn't been very extra curricular activity friendly as of late either. I shouldn't complain though, I think it's going to slow down significantly here soon.


yeah, you said it was..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Like he aint got twenty eleven thousand of them already.


I've never shown you my collection........... J used to save them too, but I actually wear mine!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> We headed that way next weekend, _*but aint going no further than Pineview. *_
> 
> 
> There goes my phone again x2


ya'll never do, 'cept for KMF..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you said it was..........
> 
> I've never shown you my collection........... J used to save them too, but I actually wear mine!
> 
> ya'll never do, 'cept for KMF..........



It's hard to leave heaven once you get there. LAWD I love my sister and bro-in-laws place.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah, you said it was..........
> 
> I've never shown you my collection........... J used to save them too, but I actually wear mine!
> 
> ya'll never do, 'cept for KMF..........



Didn make Chehaw this year either.....just hasn't worked out for me lately. I don't like missing gatherins and meeting folks I interact with almost on a daily basis here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn make Chehaw this year either.....just hasn't worked out for me lately. I don't like missing gatherins and meeting folks I interact with almost on a daily basis here.



Nic  MIA since Chehaw.  Hope hes aight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

I think Ill call and check on him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

oh, wait.. I cant


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

THink ill ride by bamas house and toss some trash on my way west


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Golden Corral?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> crap



you must be talking bout their food


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

bOOM bOOM was tryin for that one.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you must be talking bout their food



true dat.......i don't see how that fluffy feller can stomach that mess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM was tryin for that one.



nope, neva. just had random thoughts and typed them out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> true dat.......i don't see how that fluffy feller can stomach that mess



cause of the Choc fountain...  thats makes it worth the trip


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's hard to leave heaven once you get there. LAWD I love my sister and bro-in-laws place.





Jeff C. said:


> Didn make Chehaw this year either.....just hasn't worked out for me lately. I don't like missing gatherins and meeting folks I interact with almost on a daily basis here.


I didn't make it either............ too close for me not to go, but was too sick still.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic  MIA since Chehaw.  Hope hes aight


he's probably R & R'ing after that weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

He retired.. his life SHOULD be nothing but R and R


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 16, 2015)

Hay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

howdy W2H


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He retired.. his life SHOULD be nothing but R and R


and I think he is doing it up right!


Workin2Hunt said:


> Hay


 how many rolls ya got?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

<----------Some kind of egg-tater-ham-cheese casserole.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww another bromance on the night crew!!!!



Your on strike 2! Keep on and I will speak to Nic about this silliness!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

I feel bad coming in here and laying down the law!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your on strike 2! Keep on and I will speak to Nic about this silliness!


go for it & by all means, let me know how that goes!


blood on the ground said:


> I feel bad coming in here and laying down the law!!!


laying down what?!?!?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow , I guess it worked!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Never mind! Keebs = disobedient egg throwa!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

LOL .... Love ya pepper jelly Queen!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


aren't they so cute when they puff out their chests like that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hehehe


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow , I guess it worked!





blood on the ground said:


> Never mind! Keebs = disobedient egg throwa!!!!





blood on the ground said:


> LOL .... Love ya pepper jelly Queen!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> aren't they so cute when they puff out their chests like that?



 Blood aint got a mean bone in his body.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Bog gonna have to start struttin round here I recon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

these women given him no respect


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

What in the world.......


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood aint got a mean bone in his body.


I jus show mercy soona than most!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bog gonna have to start struttin round here I recon


I ain't skeared ta lay the shmack down... Stick with me... I'll learn ya!!


Wycliff said:


> What in the world.......



Just sit back bro ... I got this!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> these women given him no respect



Taday is da last day of that!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

op2: 




  Thanks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff, pull up a chair bro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Taday is da last day of that!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood aint got a mean bone in his body.


that's what makes it so much more LOL when they act like that.


Wycliff said:


> What in the world.......


   don't EVEN ask........


blood on the ground said:


> I jus show mercy soona than most!
> 
> I ain't skeared ta lay the shmack down... Stick with me... I'll learn ya!!
> 
> ...


omg


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Think  I'll watch this


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Taking it back about 10 years and listening to Chingy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

for all!


I'll clean up later.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Think  I'll watch this



heres some popcorn


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Taking it back about 10 years and listening to Chingy



No Backstreet boyz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

WOW's-4
Bog-0


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No Backstreet boyz



nsync


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> heres some popcorn



I just gave erybody , silly.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

I think we ran Blood off.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

-1 from WOWs for mrs 22 havin jokes


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Erybody done left me wiff a mess.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


>


gettin thirsty yet?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody done left me wiff a mess.


you knew that was gonna happen when ya gave it to them....... 

deer goolaush over rice and lady finger peas............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



I'd say.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

i aint gonna be a leader this weekend...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Thinkin bout it.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint gonna be a leader this weekend...



bOOM bOOM gonna let me down in my absence!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> gettin thirsty yet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i aint gonna be a leader this weekend...





Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM gonna let me down in my absence!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

lol-ed


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> lol-ed



Hey dert!


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. O


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

busy morning for me.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy morning for me.......



Counseling?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

fried catchfish; coleslaw and tater salad; got my truck washed and picked up dry cleaning.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

i see Quack down therra


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i see Quack down therra





sometimes you worry me


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sometimes you worry me



what????  i just looked down and BOOM there he is


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

he likes to stay down there a while


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Quack=slow reader.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

'sup ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Wybro, when you going back to werk ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Gonna be a long night


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro, when you going back to werk ??



tonight


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Counseling?



no.....loading a container to go to New Zealand...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> tonight





I'll be with you Sat and Sun night.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> busy morning for me.......





Jeff C. said:


> Counseling?





hdm03 said:


> fried catchfish; coleslaw and tater salad.


you win.


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'sup ??


well hey there..........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be with you Sat and Sun night.


uuummmm...............uuuhhhh.............. ohnevermind.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> uuummmm...............uuuhhhh.............. ohnevermind.....





whaaaaaaaaaaa????


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> whaaaaaaaaaaa????


nuttin darlin'................. where's blood............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

found quacks baby picture


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs=ran Blood off.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found quacks baby picture



He just what
Why'd you mark it out


I know what it said.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

just what????  I don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

ugly... it said ugly...


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

he hasn't changed much has he?...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

he didn't sound like a knee grow on the phone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ugly... it said ugly...



Is that all it said
Just ugly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found quacks baby picture





Dang whitey, always tryin to keep the black man down.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs=ran Blood off.


if ya can't take the heat, stay outta da kitchen!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

1 mo hour.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> if ya can't take the heat, stay outta da kitchen!



I'm glad ta see everything running smootha since I layered down the law!!!! Now I gots ta get back ta cleaning before the wife gets home... Trying to show her my soff side.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Where's Nic ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Where's Hankus?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Nic ??



I put him in time out! He can't post until mundy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where's Hankus?



At a likker store!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

where is strang?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> found quacks baby picture


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Mrs 22 fulla da giggles


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 fulla da giggles



She's always been shmokin hhpota!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

She in a good mood, its fryday..she say one time.. "Fridays aint for goin places.  Fridays are for drinkin"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

boredtadeaf..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She in a good mood, its fryday..she say one time.. "Fridays aint for goin places.  Fridays are for drinkin"



You got THAT right. And it's fixin to be TIME!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

HOWDY YALL
Been kind of hidin out but we got a little snow and a trip for beer and smokes decided to stop and get a few new shots

Start countin


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Where's Dert. He's good at countin them thangs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Let me make this easier just count the ones you see flyin in the last shot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

durts a good counter...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm out. Ya'll enjoy your weekend. I ALWAYS do. 
Hope them billy boyz get lots of hawgs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

not so goot at counseling


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey QUACK ya still bored 



Well then start counting..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

That's the most turkey birds I've eva seen !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

i do not have gas


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

That is a lot of turkeys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

Iv seen a buncha turkeys before...  Theys bout 20 that come in my door errday


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the most turkey birds I've eva seen !!



man you could do a drive by on those things and have bodies scattered every where.......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the most turkey birds I've eva seen !!



Couldn't get them all in one shot some where hidin 

Got to go and move a little snow guess it suppose to warm up so time to clear the driveway ( how come there's no guy ( smiley) plowing snow anyways?)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> man you could do a drive by on those things and have bodies scattered every where.......





It wouldn't due for me to live up there . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It wouldn't due for me to live up there . .



It would be called BAITING seeins theys in a feed lot


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Check in later got to put on the Carharts and get busy on the tractor


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Check in later got to put on the Carharts and get busy on the tractor



drive that tractor nekkid; Mike!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

you should probably wear socks; it looks cold up there


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> drive that tractor nekkid; Mike!



NAW I left it outside and the seats got snow on it some things just shouldn't be subject to a COLD seat 



hdm03 said:


> you should probably wear socks; it looks cold up there



More then just socks old age makes me a WIMP when it comes to COLD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Time for a dranky drank


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm glad ta see everything running smootha since I layered down the law!!!! Now I gots ta get back ta cleaning before the wife gets home... Trying to show her my soff side.....


Mmmmmm you going all smexy on us!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a dranky drank


have one for me, I'll catch up later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Can't find my shoes ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

What it iz?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

what happened?


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm getting a lil thirsty myself....


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

the last two weeks have been awesome........but now it is time for her to go home.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

you can keep her longer if you want


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't find my shoes ??


you don't need your shoes on to drank!


Jeff C. said:


> What it iz?





rydert said:


> the last two weeks have been awesome........but now it is time for her to go home.........


----------



## rydert (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you can keep her longer if you want



thanks.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you don't need your shoes on to drank!







They beez my drankin shoes . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> thanks.......



Tell her Hey for me dert.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They beez my drankin shoes . .



just put on the Pooh outfit and you'll be fine


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

so hard to self moderate right now!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> so hard to self moderate right now!!!



never mind


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They beez my drankin shoes . .


you have shoes that drank? dang Quack=money!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> so hard to self moderate right now!!!


 really?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> just put on the Pooh outfit and you'll be fine






It's at the cleaners.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

i hope the stains come out; Quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

rydert said:


> the last two weeks have been awesome........but now it is time for her to go home.........


You talkin about a dog


Hooked On Quack said:


> They beez my drankin shoes . .



They like ski boots. Aint no way to fall down in em. 



POOH!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Pooh = got a big head


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You talkin about a dog
> 
> 
> They like ski boots. Aint no way to fall down in em.
> ...





He's tawkin 'bout hom03's wifey . . 



Mebbe I should start showering with my drankin shoes on.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 16, 2015)

Bout time to get this weekend started


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Pooh's a big hit at partays . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

"hey this is ~quack~ uhhh........"
I think maybe quack was drinking when he sat up his voicemail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

maybe he was confused


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

If I were a Injun I'd be named 2 dogzz . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Quack is wack.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I were a Injun I'd be named 2 dogzz . . .



Or Dangling Bear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

If I were a Injun I'd be named 2 dogzz . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Or Dingle Berry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

ohwait...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey y'all


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HOWDY YALL
> Been kind of hidin out but we got a little snow and a trip for beer and smokes decided to stop and get a few new shots
> 
> Start countin



Can I please come hunt with y'all???


----------



## Keebs (Jan 16, 2015)

time is up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all



I was just wondering today where you have been lately.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Or Dangling Bear.










hdm03 said:


> Or Dingle Berry





That reminds me of a story, will tell ya later.


Wifey's home, gotta help tote the groceries in . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Cooking dinner and trying to get ready for work


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Cooking dinner and trying to get ready for work



Thanks.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder what Wycliff is doing now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That reminds me of a story, will tell ya later.
> 
> 
> Wifey's home, gotta help tote the groceries in . .



I luv me some grocery totin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

i prefer grocery eatin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 16, 2015)

#fatkidforlife


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i prefer grocery eatin



I like to fondle them first.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 16, 2015)

Quitting time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I were a Injun I'd be named 2 dogzz . . .





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack is wack.




Oh Lawd Quack !!!  I told that one to my Mother-in-law way back some 30 odd years ago and I thought that she was going to kill me......but she couldn't stop laughing long enough to load her shotgun !!!!!  


For over 30 something years before my wife died, she and I both would always say" TWO DOGS" every time that we would see the proverbial "two dogs" together.  Yep, I kind like the way the injuns name their newborns!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 16, 2015)

DANG, I JUST REALIZED....THE WEEKEND IS OFFICIALLY HERE !!!!!

Ya'll stay out of trouble and have a good weekend with lots of sunshine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Dang, just dang.  Unloadin groceries outta of Dawn's SR3 and crazy Lab jumps in the back seat muddin up erythang.  Dawn getz MAD at ME ???  I din't tell Sue to load up ?? 



Wimmenz . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 16, 2015)

Later guyz, gonna beat da dog and slap the wife around for awhile . . .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Finished plowin now I need more beer 

they call me " One camera toten"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guyz, gonna beat da dog and slap the wife around for awhile . . .



It was nice knowin ya QUACK 


Oh and by the way


GO SEAHAWKS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, just dang.  Unloadin groceries outta of Dawn's SR3 and crazy Lab jumps in the back seat muddin up erythang.  Dawn getz MAD at ME ???  I din't tell Sue to load up ??
> 
> 
> 
> Wimmenz . .



Uh Oh!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Later guyz, gonna beat da dog and slap the wife around for awhile . . .



Moan back in a few minits!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I like to fondle them first.


you aint right. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> It was nice knowin ya QUACK
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way
> ...


GO SEAHAWKS from here too, but I love me some Green Bay Packers. 


Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Moan back in a few minits!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 16, 2015)

Go Seahawks to win this weekend and go Colts to win it all!!!  I guess???




My po Falcons


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 16, 2015)

Live from work


----------



## Crickett (Jan 16, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just wondering today where you have been lately.



Just been busy lately.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 16, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Just been busy lately.



10-4 on busy, check in from time to time. 

Snuck one in didn ya?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 16, 2015)

nevermind!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

Wy,  I know you need a cup of java


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 17, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin.  Wycliff must be working hard throughout the night and hasn't surfaced in a while.

The fresh brewed coffee hits the spot for sure.

I think that I will go up to the country this morning and check on things and hopefully do a few things that I didn't get done last year.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

morning


----------



## cramer (Jan 17, 2015)

Mornin Wycliff 
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 17, 2015)

Merning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

morn boom, Wy, cramer

been in the basement straightening up and tossing out junk.  what causes us to hold on to totally useless stuff?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morn boom, Wy, cramer
> 
> been in the basement straightening up and tossing out junk.  what causes us to hold on to totally useless stuff?



As soon as you throw it away you'll need it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

I finally get to see my boy today and congratulate him on his engagement IN PERSON. He requested grilled duck. We will oblige.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Mornin......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> As soon as you throw it away you'll need it



No this was truly junk.   



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......



chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Mornin gobblein......what's on the agenda for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein......what's on the agenda for today?



Just ran a new outlet to the work bench.   going to recycling.   So just odd jobs.

You?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just ran a new outlet to the work bench.   going to recycling.   So just odd jobs.
> 
> You?



Nada......continuing to Dr. toof and cold in order to negate misery on the road next week. Flying out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello hello ello llo lo o o


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

Echo echo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Gettin ready to throw some chikin thighs on da grill.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2015)

'Bout time for werk . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2015)

Wonder did the Billy boyz kilt anythang ??


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for werk . .



Won't be long now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for werk . .



I just finished for the day and showered.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder did the Billy boyz kilt anythang ??



Fuzzy kilt a pig so far, not sure if anyone else has yet.



Wycliff said:


> Won't be long now



Afternoon Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

afternoon Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Reading that billy boy thread reminds me of H22's hunting stories from the club in Fla. sept they got lots more hawgs in Fla.
Brought back some good memories.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm here.... Barley and all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Reading that billy boy thread reminds me of H22's hunting stories from the club in Fla. sept they got lots more hawgs in Fla.
> Brought back some good memories.



Haaaay mandizzel!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Blood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Chikin almost done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2015)

'Bout time fo suppa, Dawn sent me meatloaf, twice baked/mashed taters, butterbeans/okra, and a biscuit !


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

Zaxbys


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time fo suppa, Dawn sent me meatloaf, twice baked/mashed taters, butterbeans/okra, and a biscuit !



Dawn did GOOD! 
H22 knocked it out of the park for his boy today. Duck, dove, pig. Chicken for the futuregrandbabymama. Awesome day.  They sure didn't go home hungry. Oh, and my parents and sister came by to see the RING he(the boy) put on it(futuregrandbabymama).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

Bigelo Rubbed chikin thighs on da grill, sweet taters with brown sugar and marshmallows, baked cabbage. 

Ol bigelo has a goot rub, and that baked cabbage was interesting, we liked it.

I could've eaten those sweet taters like dessert.....Love them thangs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 17, 2015)

How precious is this. Mama and diddy holding hands. 80+ and counting.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 17, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4 on busy, check in from time to time.
> 
> Snuck one in didn ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 17, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How precious is this. Mama and diddy holding hands. 80+ and counting.View attachment 821967



Sweet! 



Crickett said:


>



 

MizCrikky = sneaky


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 17, 2015)

Sho is quiet tunite


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah it is, think I'll go read a book . .


----------



## oops1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah it is, think I'll go read a book . .



Will you read me a bedtime story.. Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Will you read me a bedtime story.. Quack?





Sure !! Slide ova . .


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 18, 2015)

I can hear a soothing voice when I read one. Quack, You ever thought about reading for them audio books?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I can hear a soothing voice when I read one. Quack, You ever thought about reading for them audio books?





Naw, I'm drunk half the time and have a really southern accent, between me slurring and twanging I don't think it would be a good career opportunity . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Getting closer Wy !! 


GW and EE must be sleeping in . .


Safe travels Chiefbro !


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting closer Wy !!
> 
> 
> GW and EE must be sleeping in . .
> ...




Yes



Yes 


and 


Yes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Time to wash up and do some paper work . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to wash up and do some paper work . .



What have you been doing to have to wash up?   

Yes I did roll over and catch some more winks which is unusual.  But I have the coffee brewed and ready


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What have you been doing to have to wash up?
> 
> Yes I did roll over and catch some more winks which is unusual.  But I have the coffee brewed and ready





Hafta wash product and reject screens.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Mornin and thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2015)

Both you fine gents have to work again tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

I do


----------



## cramer (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning Wycliff & G
Thanks for the coffee - brother


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Both you fine gents have to work again tonight?





Yassir I'll be here, Good Lawd willing and the creek don't rise !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Finished my book last night gotta find a new one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Finished my book last night gotta find a new one





Finished one and started anudder . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Later folkzzzzz !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

later


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2015)

morning cramer,  hungry?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you fellow drivelers.

Yep, I did sleep a couple of extra hours this morning and now I don't know whether to scratch my watch or wind my rear-end after changing my normal routine.  Of course, that beauty sleep was good for me.   

Gobblin, your fresh brewed coffee hit the spot of sure and that plate of food really has flung a craving on me.  I am HUNGRY now.  Look out "Aweful House" or maybe the Evans Diner!!!

Wycliff, dang you have been the Kang a bunch lately.  Every time that I click on here, you are sitting at the top of the page keeping a watchful eye on the rest of us.  I believe that you and Quack and Blood must work 24 hours every day it seems.   

I went up to the country yesterday and after pulling the  cards from my cameras, I found that most all of the deer had vacated my property since back around Christmas and New Years and all that was left was Water, Water everywhere.  I don't know just how much that it had rained up there but it was nasty and muddy for sure.  Glad that I was able to get back to my gate again after slipping and sliding.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2015)

Morning y'all! It's mundy for me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning y'all! It's mundy for me!



Moanday when you go back or mundy today as when you go to work?

Chief-O,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Weather will be nice in Texas for the next couple of days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 18, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Moanday when you go back or mundy today as when you go to work?
> 
> Chief-O,


Either way you want to put it G



Jeff C. said:


> Weather will be nice in Texas for the next couple of days.



Don't forget your cowboy hat Jeff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Either way you want to put it G
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget your cowboy hat Jeff!



I got my indian headdress.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Catch up with yall later!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 18, 2015)

*12TH Kitty*

Yes sir rebob we's SEAHAWK fans enven Mittens from the nose bleed seats


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yes sir rebob we's SEAHAWK fans enven Mittens from the nose bleed seats




I like Seattle, but long time Green Bay fan here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well, my Packers lost, but. GO Seahawks.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

And now the AFC game is on and I could care less. Go Seattle


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Yep.



Nic and Neph still MIA ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Evening from the Big D.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> Nic and Neph still MIA ???





Guess so haven't seen either one post in a while


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey Chief, guess the flight went well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Travelin man Chiefbro in da house !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Hey Chief, guess the flight went well



Yes sir......having a cold beer, watching football, waiting on BBQ in hotel bar.

Had to reboot phone, keyboard or phone locked up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Evening Quackmeister!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Pulled pork and ham on ciabatta bread with a chipotle mustard sauce and a salad on the side.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir......having a cold beer, watching football, waiting on BBQ in hotel bar.
> 
> Had to reboot phone, keyboard or phone locked up.



Same page.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

Just live from work, eatin Chinese delivery


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Same page.



What up gal friend? Caught the tying field goal of other one in airport after we landed, then heard the winning TD in cab on the way to hotel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Just live from work, eatin Chinese delivery



Ran into one of our guys down in the lobby, said he had the same thing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 18, 2015)

High guys


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Was sittin here with my cape CIG stick in out of my top pocket, and waitress walks up and said, "You know you can smoke that in here".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 18, 2015)

Howdy chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Vape cig.....stoopid phone.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Dried out, chewy cheekun breast, peas/okra, creamed kone.


Bless her heart, she knows she can't cook bbq cheekun.

Let's see how Charlie likes it . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

So you coworker didn't take CMC


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Gonna head to DA room and kick back.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 18, 2015)

nite Chief


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dried out, chewy cheekun breast, peas/okra, creamed kone.
> 
> 
> Bless her heart, she knows she can't cook bbq cheekun.
> ...





He's lickin his butt . . 





Wycliff said:


> So you coworker didn't take CMC





He changed his mind and we kinda talked him out of it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dried out, chewy cheekun breast, peas/okra, creamed kone.
> 
> 
> Bless her heart, she knows she can't cook bbq cheekun.
> ...



Saw you last Thursday heading in to town..........Would have stopped and spoke, but I was in the middle of an ISO Audit.....We were headed to lunch at the time.

Six months of preparation for this audit, and we passed!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 18, 2015)

Just chillin....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dried out, chewy cheekun breast, peas/okra, creamed kone.
> 
> 
> Bless her heart, she knows she can't cook bbq cheekun.
> ...



Hate to hear that. H22 cook the same thing and it was awesome. Fried cheekum, feilds peas, mash taters. Caint get no betta. 
Cute thing was the futuregrandbabymama texted H22 asking for directions to make the same.  Gave them a lodge cabin iron skillet and they are Christening it tonight with some fried cheekun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Saw you last Thursday heading in to town..........Would have stopped and spoke, but I was in the middle of an ISO Audit.....We were headed to lunch at the time.
> 
> Six months of preparation for this audit, and we passed!!




I just got out of a meeting, picked up Greg and ate at the Porch.


Congratz on the audit!! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate to hear that. H22 cook the same thing and it was awesome. Fried cheekum, feilds peas, mash taters. Caint get no betta.
> Cute thing was the futuregrandbabymama texted H22 asking for directions to make the same.  Gave them a lodge cabin iron skillet and they are Christening it tonight with some fried cheekun.





Dawn does GREAT frying, baking = blehhhhh...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 18, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir......having a cold beer, watching football, waiting on BBQ in hotel bar.
> 
> Had to reboot phone, keyboard or phone locked up.


miss you!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> High guys


re-couped yet?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate to hear that. H22 cook the same thing and it was awesome. Fried cheekum, feilds peas, mash taters. Caint get no betta.
> Cute thing was the futuregrandbabymama texted H22 asking for directions to make the same.  Gave them a lodge cabin iron skillet and they are Christening it tonight with some fried cheekun.


brought home some of Granma's beef stew........ can you say YUM?!?!?!? AND got an awesome present...... $50 Kmart/Sears card plus a beautiful wooden Angel!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Mmmmmm, granny's beefstew !!   Gotta be betta than Dawn's chewy cheekun . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 18, 2015)

Time to bump the line and then it's story time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Wybro done lefted me . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wybro done lefted me . .



doing a little reading


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

Okay you sleepy heads who claimed to be reading.  Time to shake a leg and get the last couple of sheets of paperwork done so you aren't hurried in a few hours.  

I wasn't surprised at the winners in the feetball games but green bay sure is green having it packed in early yesterday.

BOG has been missing tonight.

The coffee is hot and ready to be served.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Gobblin, Quack, Wycliff and to all of those idgets that went on a "tent-burning" spree this weekend.

Dang, ole Fuzzy ain't fuzzy no more it seems.  That episode had to hurt something really bad.  I think that bunch probably needs some good "training wheels" or maybe really good chaperones on their next junket.   

Oh, the coffee is hitting the spot this morning too.


The football game results suited me just fine this weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

'Morning GW and EE, off for a couple, back at it Wed night.

Happy MLK day to ya'll . .


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2015)

Moanin, one mo night then off for a few then back on days Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> doing a little reading





You musta been reading "War and Peace.."


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay you sleepy heads who claimed to be reading.  Time to shake a leg and get the last couple of sheets of paperwork done so you aren't hurried in a few hours.
> 
> I wasn't surprised at the winners in the feetball games but green bay sure is green having it packed in early yesterday.
> 
> ...



Been a seriously busy night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a seriously busy night!





You been reading too ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Been a seriously busy night!



da' forum has been slow so what ya reading?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey BOG, how'd ya'll do on the ducks ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> doing a little reading





blood on the ground said:


> Been a seriously busy night!





Hooked On Quack said:


> You been reading too ??





gobbleinwoods said:


> da' forum has been slow so what ya reading?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Gotta a few pages left of "Sole Survivor" by Dean Koontz, I'm gonna finish up and get ready to head to da Shack !!


Later !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



don't give me that.   Up until 3 ****y I was reading the inside of my eyelids.   Since then a magazine on hunting.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2015)

Sycamore Row by John Gresham tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2015)

Ttyl I'm gone


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey BOG, how'd ya'll do on the ducks ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Trying to catch up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

gonna take a while


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mud lived


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2015)

Morning yall.

Keebs, i stayed pretty well sober.  Drank a few Friday night but didnt  get tore up at all.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2015)

howdy W2H


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Crickett (Jan 19, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## cramer (Jan 19, 2015)

Morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2015)

Where keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where keebs



Home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2015)

she cant post from home?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey BOG, how'd ya'll do on the ducks ??





Hornet22 said:


>



Trip was put off until next Saturday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Mud lived





havin_fun_huntin said:


> she cant post from home?


She won't get outta bed till lunch, silly.


blood on the ground said:


> Trip was put off until next Saturday!


I'm going this Saturday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She won't get outta bed till lunch, silly.
> 
> I'm going this Saturday!



With me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> With me



You going South


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You going South



Yep! Talbot Co


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

Blood kilt da dribler.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

mrs. hornet22+ no guest. no nothin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2015)

SEE......................
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

Ms.H22 kilt it again

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1 (1 members and 0 guests)


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll just eat my salad, chicken, and zipper peas alone.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish I could have stayed in Georgia for a few more weeks. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 19, 2015)

driveler= dead


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 19, 2015)

Set some propane heaters in here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Y'all they worked me today. Made up for Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

Gonna fry up some crappie filets, hushdoggies, fries, and Dawn's making slaw and some cheezze grits . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Leroy gonna drive me to Keebs tomorrow. I have to talk to her i have some dates for Kmf


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna fry up some crappie filets, hushdoggies, fries, and Dawn's making slaw and some cheezze grits . .



That sounds good!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

deer chili, well actually the deer are fairly warm this afternoon but I digress.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> deer chili, well actually the deer are fairly warm this afternoon but I digress.





Ya need to digest then let nature do its thang . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

I sure would like some crappie filets.  We had fried trout I caught last fall last night.   Mighty good.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I sure would like some crappie filets.  We had fried trout I caught last fall last night.   Mighty good.





Hard to beat a crappie, never had freshwater trout.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to beat a crappie, never had freshwater trout.



You will have to come to N Jawga next spring and fish with me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 19, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You will have to come to N Jawga next spring and fish with me.





Would LOVE to GW !!!  I'll buy supper and dranks !!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 19, 2015)

Afternoon


----------



## lilD1188 (Jan 19, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy gonna drive me to Keebs tomorrow. I have to talk to her i have some dates for Kmf



As long as it aint March 7th we good..... That's dababys bday party day!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 19, 2015)

Dooo da dooo, dooo da dooo!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Dooo da dooo, dooo da dooo!



If you say so


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

I guess BOG has been busy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I guess BOG has been busy



Like that is a good excuse.   

I arrived bearing gifts


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I guess BOG has been busy



Not so much ... The boy is about to turn 16 so I been truck shopping! I have to be careful not to over purchase/ spend to much since it will most likely end up bumper deep in a mud hole!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like that is a good excuse.
> 
> I arrived bearing gifts





Thanks and morning






blood on the ground said:


> Not so much ... The boy is about to turn 16 so I been truck shopping! I have to be careful not to over purchase/ spend to much since it will most likely end up bumper deep in a mud hole!




Buy him a small truck that only him and maybe one other person can fit in, a lot less distractions that way and won't as many people bug him for a ride


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not so much ... The boy is about to turn 16 so I been truck shopping! I have to be careful not to over purchase/ spend to much since it will most likely end up bumper deep in a mud hole!



Truck shopping in the middle of the darkness.  You planning on paying for this vehicle or getting it on the cheap?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Truck shopping in the middle of the darkness.  You planning on paying for this vehicle or getting it on the cheap?



Less people watching at night, just gotta roll them aways before you can start them


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Truck shopping in the middle of the darkness.  You planning on paying for this vehicle or getting it on the cheap?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2015)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff and Gobblin.

Top of the morning to all of you.  I've got to get busy and get some work done starting shortly after daybreak this morning.  Need to get it done and get it delivered later today.  

Gobblin, I sent you an email yesterday morning but it probably ended up in your Spam file.  It did have a photo attached and if you still have it, don't fall in the floor laughing about it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


>



Are you on the roof spotting them from there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff and Gobblin.
> 
> Top of the morning to all of you.  I've got to get busy and get some work done starting shortly after daybreak this morning.  Need to get it done and get it delivered later today.
> 
> Gobblin, I sent you an email yesterday morning but it probably ended up in your Spam file.  It did have a photo attached and if you still have it, don't fall in the floor laughing about it.



still have it.  hilarious


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> still have it.  hilarious



Yep, it was evolution as its finest !!!!  Thought that I was living in Missouri for a minute or two.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Black coffee


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

biskit


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> biskit



1 hr an 15 min until sammich in the can time!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 hr an 15 min until sammich in the can time!



Got a dentist appt. at 10 so no canned sammich for me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 1 hr an 15 min until sammich in the can time!



None for me as that is the time to punch the clock for me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Kang


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

all hail


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2015)

well, since I been night shiftin last night I'll bid y'all good night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Hankus said:


> well, since I been night shiftin last night I'll bid y'all good night



Thank ya lilfeller!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

howdy folks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Good morning. How y'all is. I need a nap.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning. How y'all is. I need a nap.



It's only Tuesday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's only Tuesday.



You and Chris ready to campin with Me and Mrs. V??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Homotree??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning yall.
> 
> Keebs, i stayed pretty well sober.  Drank a few Friday night but didnt  get tore up at all.


good fer you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where keebs


uuhhhh........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Home.


thank you!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> she cant post from home?


:no: no: not when I'm playin wiff my grandson & hi-lighting LilD's hair for her! it was a good day!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> She won't get outta bed till lunch, silly.
> 
> I'm going this Saturday!


I made it up WAY before then for once!


mudracing101 said:


> Leroy gonna drive me to Keebs tomorrow. I have to talk to her i have some dates for Kmf


save your gas, gotta go to Mama's tonight & take her Christmas present..........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

what bout Thursday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> You and Chris ready to campin with Me and Mrs. V??



Sitting on GO!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what bout Thursday


should be good to go!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> save your gas, gotta go to Mama's tonight & take her Christmas present..........


Ok, we will see bout thursday, what dates did you say earlier?? March 13 .14,15??



havin_fun_huntin said:


> what bout Thursday


Let you know


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting on GO!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs start a new thread in the gatherings. Keebsmudfest # 4 March 13 thru the 15th. I'll ride over thursday and check out that spot you talked about.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Morning Crickett


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok, we will see bout thursday, what dates did you say earlier?? March 13 .14,15??
> 
> 
> Let you know


 granbaby birthday party the weekend before this time!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mornin


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs start a new thread in the gatherings. Keebsmudfest # 4 March 13 thru the 15th. I'll ride over thursday and check out that spot you talked about.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm ready!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

We should have a good mix of drivelers and Billys this time.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs start a new thread in the gatherings. Keebsmudfest # 4 March 13 thru the 15th. I'll ride over thursday and check out that spot you talked about.


you got plans this weekend?  Kinda hard to see in da dark............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Mud, Im free thursday afer 530-6.  I got no plans for anything.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

I gots no life...
imma boring fella


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you got plans this weekend?  Kinda hard to see in da dark............


yeah , you right. Just got to get a truck ready for an event. we will see


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, Im free thursday afer 530-6.  I got no plans for anything.



Dark then like Keebs says but let me check and see if Mrs. V is off.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> yeah , you right. Just got to get a truck ready for an event. we will see
> 
> 
> Dark then like Keebs says but let me check and see if Mrs. V is off.


 juss let me know!


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm ready!!








mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey do y'all need some fire wood?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, Im free thursday afer 530-6.  I got no plans for anything.


at least the field has been mowed.......... not "good" but at least it isn't head high sage right now........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey do y'all need some fire wood?



Always.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Always.



Sending you a PM


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> at least the field has been mowed.......... not "good" but at least it isn't head high sage right now........



Maybe Sunday afternoon. Worse to worse we can mow it right before the campout.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

I hate sponge bob


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate sponge bob



  Spongebob is AWESOME!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Spongebob gots the square pants. He's a square.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe Sunday afternoon. Worse to worse we can mow it right before the campout.



I caint go Sunday afternoon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs,
What's the weather like down there for this weekend

They calling for possible snow up here Monday.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> We should have a good mix of drivelers and Billys this time.



I aint lettin Fuzzy set up camp any where NEAR my camper.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs,
> What's the weather like down there for this weekend
> 
> They calling for possible snow up here Monday.


slight chance of rain.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> slight chance of rain.......



Cold


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cold



Yes


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

i got my original present for secret santa today.   the post office is a little slow...


----------



## Crickett (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got my original present for secret santa today.   the post office is a little slow...


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cold


if the link doesn't work, go to the radar sticky thread, go to the bottom and type in 31016, I put in Rochelle's zip to get the link........

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...bannertypeclick=htmlSticker&query=31079&GO=GO


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> if the link doesn't work, go to the radar sticky thread, go to the bottom and type in 31016, I put in Rochelle's zip to get the link........
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin...bannertypeclick=htmlSticker&query=31079&GO=GO



Thanks Sista.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Sista.


 you're welcome....
you might wanna pack extra thermals...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint lettin Fuzzy set up camp any where NEAR my camper.


 Fuzzy's not invited. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I caint go Sunday afternoon


I thought you had no life?? plus Sunday beer is the best.



Keebs said:


> you're welcome....
> you might wanna pack extra thermals...................


I have nothing to say


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I have nothing to say


 but yet, you did............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

Almost lunch time:  fried fish, squash, and salad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you're welcome....
> you might wanna pack extra thermals...................



Yep. Looks like Sunday mornin might get a little chilly standing in da water.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Almost lunch time:  fried fish, squash, and salad.


that'll sure work............ mo betta than my bowl of chilli.......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Looks like Sunday mornin might get a little chilly standing in da water.


 ain't no way...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Mrs 22= Harriet Tubman?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22= Harriet Tubman?



What'd you call me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Looks like Sunday mornin might get a little chilly standing in da water.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22= Harriet Tubman?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd you call me.



Yous gonna be wadin thru da water, right?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

taco bell


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just thinkin bout where Dirt has been. Haven't heard from him since them billy boyz went a hawg huntin. 
Well, HFH just confessed to shootin dirt.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just thinkin bout where Dirt has been. Haven't heard from him since them billy boyz went a hawg huntin.
> Well, HFH just confessed to shootin dirt.


 that makes me very sad.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was just thinkin bout where Dirt has been. Haven't heard from him since them billy boyz went a hawg huntin.
> Well, HFH just confessed to shootin dirt.



Where am i gonna meet ya'll this weekend?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Where am i gonna meet ya'll this weekend?



right up the street from Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> right up the street from Keebs.


I'll be there!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Redneck M. "kim" is putting his notice for vacation on those dates! one confirmed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Maybe BBQ boss and BigE can challenge each other in a smoke off..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

I dont care who wins tween them 2 but us eating it will be winners


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

that shot at durt cost me $3.00....  Cant believe i wasted a good bullet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

quack, go ahead and plan on being off


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

The thread is open!!!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831462


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack, go ahead and plan on being off





I'll hafta to check my schedule when I get back to work tomorrow night.  Already burned 2 days of vacation because of my idiot brother.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The thread is open!!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831462





Any hotels nearby, in case Dawn and I can make it ??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any hotels nearby, in case Dawn and I can make it ??


Fitzgerald - about 15 miles
Ashburn - maybe 20 miles


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any hotels nearby, in case Dawn and I can make it ??





Keebs said:


> Fitzgerald - about 15 miles
> Ashburn - maybe 20 miles



deja vu.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Fitzgerald - about 15 miles
> Ashburn - maybe 20 miles





How far is the bootiful park in Tifton ??


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How far is the bootiful park in Tifton ??


 why, so you can go see hdm03? Cause you KNOW he ain't gonna show up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How far is the bootiful park in Tifton ??



Speakin of......... Dert and Homotree both been missin bout the same amount of time. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Idiot HFH put a  on the Billy thread, that's Driveler thread only.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of......... Dert and Homotree both been missin bout the same amount of time. Hmmmmmmm.


HHhmmmm, you're right........... interesting..........veeerrrryyyy interrresting...............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Idiot HFH put a  on the Billy thread, that's Driveler thread only.


da idjit............ 


LEROY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! report to the back office!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Idiot HFH put a  on the Billy thread, that's Driveler thread only.





Keebs said:


> HHhmmmm, you're right........... interesting..........veeerrrryyyy interrresting...............
> 
> da idjit............
> 
> ...



Look here folks.  Im tryin to be a leader and not follow the status quo here..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look here folks.  Im tryin to be a leader and not follow the status quo here..





Well, you're screwing up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> HHhmmmm, you're right........... interesting..........veeerrrryyyy interrresting...............
> 
> da idjit............
> 
> ...





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look here folks.  Im tryin to be a leader and not follow the status quo here..



You BEST mind her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

'Bout time for Mz Hornet to cannonball . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, you're screwing up.


Ididnt say I was a GOOD leader.. DUH 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You BEST mind her.



Ill just give her a hug next tiem I see her.  itll be all betta then


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for Mz Hornet to cannonball . . .



Shooooo dis. I'm lovin this nice warm weather. 
Fixin to go sit OUTSIDE!


HFH, go fix the billy thread. NOW.


Over and out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shooooo dis. I'm lovin this nice warm weather.
> Fixin to go sit OUTSIDE!
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know hows 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

i fixed it....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Im DUH man


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Good job Louie !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

I gots a sneaky feeling I missed something!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

afternoon Iz tired aint been to sleep yet


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2015)

howdy folks....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks....



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9249919#post9249919

PLAN ON BEING THERE!!!!  NO EXCUSES!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look here folks.  Im tryin to be a leader and not follow the status quo here..





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, you're screwing up.


tell'em Quack!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You BEST mind her.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ididnt say I was a GOOD leader.. DUH
> 
> 
> Ill just give her a hug next tiem I see her.  itll be all betta then





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Shooooo dis. I'm lovin this nice warm weather.
> Fixin to go sit OUTSIDE!
> 
> 
> ...


bye


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i fixed it....


There ya go............. took ya long enough!


blood on the ground said:


> I gots a sneaky feeling I missed something!!!





Wycliff said:


> afternoon Iz tired aint been to sleep yet


 dude, you're gonna be soooo tired later on........


hdm03 said:


> howdy folks....


hhhmmmm, funny you show up AFTER Mrs H22 leaves.................


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9249919#post9249919
> 
> PLAN ON BEING THERE!!!!  NO EXCUSES!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon Iz tired aint been to sleep yet




Been there, done that. Take ya a drank . . 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9249919#post9249919
> 
> PLAN ON BEING THERE!!!!  NO EXCUSES!!





Kinda bozzy aintcha ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


>





Keebz = LOLing all ova .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

hooked on quack said:


> been there, done that. Take ya a drank . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> howdy folks....





Hiya lil fella !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Awwwwww Hail, Kang Quack !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Wonder if Pooh is invited to KMF ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder if Pooh is invited to KMF ??



I bet if he is HDM03+ will be the FIRST to show up


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Yep I do that every Friday


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebz = LOLing all ova .


sorry  just the THOUGHT  of himACTUALLY  attending  a  gathering


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2015)

Yeah; not gonna happen on this one either......i come back from Vegas that Saturday!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2015)

In other news; I do get to see 38 Special tonight in a private concert


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm scared to bee in a crowd of people I don't know......I think I have a phobia.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

Agoraphobia to be exact.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; not gonna happen on this one either......i come back from Vegas that Saturday!





hdm03 said:


> In other news; I do get to see 38 Special tonight in a private concert




hdmo03 = rich knee grow





rydert said:


> I'm scared to bee in a crowd of people I don't know......I think I have a phobia.....





Homophobia ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; not gonna happen on this one either......i come back from Vegas that Saturday!



Likely excuse.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm scared to bee in a crowd of people I don't know......I think I have a phobia.....





rydert said:


> Agoraphobia to be exact.........


 ain't no way in heck, now with all the ball games you done went to see that boy of yours play in!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; not gonna happen on this one either......i come back from Vegas that Saturday!


MmmmmHhhmmmm........ whateva........


mudracing101 said:


> Likely excuse.


he juss plain don't wanna meet none of us, that's all.......... oh well, more food & dranks for us!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Keebs said:


> MmmmmHhhmmmm........ whateva........
> 
> he juss plain don't wanna meet none of us, that's all.......... oh well, more food & dranks for us!



I think he's scared Leroy might slap him around a lil. Show him who nancy is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I think he's scared Leroy might slap him around a lil. Show him who nancy is.





OUCH !!! 



Louie be slappin da Park Quang all upside her ed . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 20, 2015)

Nancy spanking.........makes me giggle


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

i just pictured Nancy spanking homo3.......lol-ing


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> i just pictured Nancy spanking homo3.......lol-ing



I think they both might be lol-ing......everywhere


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

ya'll done gone past the gutter stage.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speakin of......... Dert and Homotree both been missin bout the same amount of time. Hmmmmmmm.





hdm03 said:


> howdy folks....





rydert said:


> I'm scared to bee in a crowd of people I don't know......I think I have a phobia.....



Well....... look a herea.
Cowinky dink


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well....... look a herea.
> Cowinky dink


MmmmmHhhmmmmmmm


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> i just pictured Nancy spanking homo3.......lol-ing



Dirt!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 20, 2015)

Gonna take Susie for a run on da 4 wheeler, crank up my tractor and let it run for awhile, later idjitzzz !!


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> dirt!!



mud?


----------



## rydert (Jan 20, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

rydert said:


> mud?



Hey


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2015)

errands ranned, chicken chores done, hogs fed, time ta hit the 3 s's an go toward work


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hankus said:


> errands ranned, chicken chores done, hogs fed, time ta hit the 3 s's an go toward work



Hankus Hope you doing good


----------



## Keebs (Jan 20, 2015)

Times up!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm back got some BL now I'm feeling better


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Hankus Hope you doing good



probably bettern I oughta be considerin


----------



## Hankus (Jan 20, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm back got some BL now I'm feeling better



as I'm fond of tellin folks.......drinkin helps


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 20, 2015)

Later ya'll


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 20, 2015)

Dang I took a couple of months off exercising(running/walking) and I'm out of shape bad! I just did a mile and a half jog and I feel dead ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 20, 2015)

Turkey burgers and chopped veggie salad.  not bad not writing home about it though.  didn't have to fix it so can't complain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

im all alone up in here


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Well it is only uphill one way today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Gobblin, Blood and you too Hankus.

Gobblin, Thanks for the fresh brewed coffee this morning as I need it to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

I need a elevator technician ... Stupid thing broke at shift change last night and ain't moved since! Got half our operation shut down!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a elevator technician ... Stupid thing broke at shift change last night and ain't moved since! Got half our operation shut down!



It is hump day so have the workers hump stuff up the stairs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> afternoon Iz tired aint been to sleep yet





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hump day so have the workers hump stuff up the stairs.



Not with all these lazy buts!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Not with all these lazy buts!



Where is the new plant manager with a 'bright' idear?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the new plant manager with a 'bright' idear?



I haven't called him ... I can almost see that nasty email now!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I haven't called him ... I can almost see that nasty email now!



Like you broke the elevator.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 21, 2015)

Top of the morning to all you fine Drivla's!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 21, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna take Susie for a run on da 4 wheeler, crank up my tractor and let it run for awhile, later idjitzzz !!



That thing still runs???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jan 21, 2015)

Well cover me in axle grease and call me slick.....

Morning Folks.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Top of the morning to all you fine Drivla's!





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well cover me in axle grease and call me slick.....
> 
> Morning Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I need a elevator technician ... Stupid thing broke at shift change last night and ain't moved since! Got half our operation shut down!





gobbleinwoods said:


> It is hump day so have the workers hump stuff up the stairs.




Blood, you really do have an actual elevator in your plant !!!   All this time, I thought that you were having to walk up and down 687 flights of stairs to perform your nightly tasks and all of this time, you've been riding on the elevator !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 21, 2015)

Good Morning to you bigdaddyga, maguiver, and H22.

I hope that all of you are rested and ready to hit the ground running today for a full week of fun, comedy and lots of driveling.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 21, 2015)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well cover me in axle grease and call me slick.....
> 
> Morning Folks.



sounds kanky.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, you really do have an actual elevator in your plant !!!   All this time, I thought that you were having to walk up and down 687 flights of stairs to perform your nightly tasks and all of this time, you've been riding on the elevator !!!



Yes we do , although I do take the stairs on most occasions!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

good morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> good morning



 I miss you man!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I miss you man!



Ok... tip toeing out slowly


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok... tip toeing out slowly



don't be scared mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks



Bout time you got here. YOu didnt bring a bisquit did ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bout time you got here. YOu didnt bring a bisquit did ya?



Man naw.  I went to bed last night at 9, woke up at 1030 and couldnt go back to sleep.  I was late to work this morning.. I just couldnt get it together.  
I did however have pancakes and bacon last night


----------



## Hankus (Jan 21, 2015)

mornin



evenin




I dunno, but I know its beer oclock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

moring hankus


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man naw.  I went to bed last night at 9, woke up at 1030 and couldnt go back to sleep.  I was late to work this morning.. _*I just couldnt get it together.  *_
> I did however have pancakes and bacon last night


 I'm havin that issue too........... 
don't know if it's 'cause I'm worried about sis #2 (outpatient surgery this morning  ) or all the projects my A.D. has me on............. 
~sigh~ ohwell........
Mornin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man naw.  I went to bed last night at 9, woke up at 1030 and couldnt go back to sleep.  I was late to work this morning.. I just couldnt get it together.
> I did however have pancakes and bacon last night


Well get it together, be a leader



Hankus said:


> mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





Keebs said:


> I'm havin that issue too...........
> don't know if it's 'cause I'm worried about sis #2 (outpatient surgery this morning  ) or all the projects my A.D. has me on.............
> ~sigh~ ohwell........
> Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm havin that issue too...........
> don't know if it's 'cause I'm worried about sis #2 (outpatient surgery this morning  ) or all the projects my A.D. has me on.............
> ~sigh~ ohwell........
> Mornin!



Must be the weather. I put conditioner on my hair BEFORE I shampooed it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm havin that issue too...........
> don't know if it's 'cause I'm worried about sis #2 (outpatient surgery this morning  ) or all the projects my A.D. has me on.............
> ~sigh~ ohwell........
> Mornin!


hope shes ok


mudracing101 said:


> Well get it together, be a leader



I tried to be a leader yesterday.  They gave me alot of flack.  Im back to being a follower.  Jeffs gonna be sad


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> That thing still runs???





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Well cover me in axle grease and call me slick.....
> 
> Morning Folks.



Mornin fellas!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be the weather. I put conditioner on my hair BEFORE I shampooed it.


daaaang................. I've done that before too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope shes ok


 thanks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> daaaang................. I've done that before too!
> 
> thanks.



I just told myself it's kinda like that 2 for 1 shampoo and conditioner all in one bottle stuff.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 21, 2015)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 21, 2015)

Guess I need to go out and do something today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

bye wycliff


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bye wycliff


I'm diggin the new avatar..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I'm diggin the new avatar..........



 its photoshopped


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its photoshopped


yeah? why?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2015)

Got a call from the boss at 10:15. She says: Are you on your way to Molena? I say: Uh, no? Was I supposed to be?

Turns out I was scheduled to work today, but with the heavy duty meds I've been taking to get rid of the pneumonia, I forgot. She understood and didn't want me to try and head to the patient's home and end up fallin' out. But, I still feel like there's somethin' comin'. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got a call from the boss at 10:15. She says: Are you on your way to Molena? I say: Uh, no? Was I supposed to be?
> 
> Turns out I was scheduled to work today, but with the heavy duty meds I've been taking to get rid of the pneumonia, I forgot. She understood and didn't want me to try and head to the patient's home and end up fallin' out. But, I still feel like there's somethin' comin'. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.....


SHUGA!!!!!!! Hope you're feeling better........ I am going to try your skillet potato recipe TONIGHT!  I just have to use my canned mushrooms, don't have any fresh though........ but they're still good!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> yeah? why?



 Im to handsome to photoshop


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 21, 2015)

Howdy Sugar plum


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

fly by.  hello keebs, sugar, boom boom


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> SHUGA!!!!!!! Hope you're feeling better........ I am going to try your skillet potato recipe TONIGHT!  I just have to use my canned mushrooms, don't have any fresh though........ but they're still good!



Should be good!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Sugar plum



Howdy!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> fly by.  hello keebs, sugar, boom boom



How you doin??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2015)

Back in a bit. This morning dose of meds is kicking my tail! On a good note, I've lost 10 lbs since I came down with this blasted crap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its photoshopped


We know, that gun is normally taller than you.



Sugar Plum said:


> Got a call from the boss at 10:15. She says: Are you on your way to Molena? I say: Uh, no? Was I supposed to be?
> 
> Turns out I was scheduled to work today, but with the heavy duty meds I've been taking to get rid of the pneumonia, I forgot. She understood and didn't want me to try and head to the patient's home and end up fallin' out. But, I still feel like there's somethin' comin'. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.....


Hey Sugar plum



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im to handsome to photoshop


 idjit


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im to handsome to photoshop


idjit......... if your handsome you DON'T photoshop......  bless yo heart..........


gobbleinwoods said:


> fly by.  hello keebs, sugar, boom boom


hi there gobble!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

Deer chilli with a dollop of sour cream & half a sammich!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got a call from the boss at 10:15. She says: Are you on your way to Molena? I say: Uh, no? Was I supposed to be?
> 
> Turns out I was scheduled to work today, but with the heavy duty meds I've been taking to get rid of the pneumonia, I forgot. She understood and didn't want me to try and head to the patient's home and end up fallin' out. But, I still feel like there's somethin' comin'. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.....


Hey there stranger. 
Get better SOON! pneumonia aint nothin to play wiff. 


Keebs said:


> Deer chilli with a dollop of sour cream & half a sammich!



Cheese Burger Pie.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Deer chilli with a dollop of sour cream & half a sammich!



Pass the sour cream, please.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 21, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Deer chilli with a dollop of sour cream & half a sammich!



ummmm ummmmm good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.
> Get better SOON! pneumonia aint nothin to play wiff.
> 
> 
> Cheese Burger Pie.


I love cheese burger pie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pass the sour cream, please.


you gotta it......... check your fax in 3...........2............1........ 


Nitram4891 said:


>


 you spill it, MrsH gonna get mad at you!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


>


OOooohhhh, you're one of the "smexy" men that cleans, you just got a star by your name, mista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

*martiN*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 21, 2015)

Shet-r-down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Thanks martiN* 


Jeff C. said:


>



Jeff C. in da HOUSE!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Last one. 


GIT.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 21, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks martiN*
> 
> 
> Jeff C. in da HOUSE!


Chief needs to start the new one!


----------

